# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Κουνελακια νανοι

## stelios7

Γεια σας και παλι!!! Μου ηρθε και αλλη ιδεα βεβαια σε λιγο καιρο θα χρειαστει καποιος να με φιλοξενισει γιατι θα με διοξει η μανα μου με τοσα ζωα στην αυλη  ::  Αυτη τη φορα λεω για κουνελακια νανους!!! Θελω απο εσας πληροφοριες γενικα απο τ ποσο κοστιζουν μεχρι και το τι χωτο θα χρειαστο αρχικα για ενα ζευγαρακι για την ανααραγωγη τους και ολα τα σχετικα!!! Παρακαλω αν καποιος εχει και καποιο αρθρο του φορουμ να το βαλει απο κατω ή αν υπαρχει απο καπου αλου για να μην δημιουργιθει θεμα να μου το στειλει σε πμ. Ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## stephan

Θα σου πω αυτα που ξερω απο μια αναζητηση που ειχα κανει οταν ενδιαφερωμουν και εγω για το ειδος. Απο χωρο ισχύει οτι ησχειει και για τα πουλια οσο περισσοτερο τοσο καλυτερα, αν τα θες για κατοικιδια ενα κλουβακι 70χ40 περιπου ειναι μια χαρα μρ την προυποθεση οτι θα τα βγαζεις μεσα στο σπιτι καθημερινα για αρκετη ωρα (κανα 2ωρο-3ωρο και οσο περισσοτερο γινεται, αυτο ειναι ευκολο γιατι μπορουν να μαθουν να πηγαινουν στην αμμο τους οπως οι γατες), αν τα θες μονο για να τα βλεπεις και για αναπαραγωγη (χωρις να τα βγαζεις εκτος κλουβιου) τοτε θες γύρω στα δυο τετραγωνικα μετρα για ενα εως τρία-τεσσερα ζωα (την περιοδο αναπαραγωγης καλο ειναι να χωριζεις τα ζευγαρια αλλα και εκτως αναπαραγωγης θα πρεπει να χωριζεις τα αρσενικα απο τα θυλικα για να μην εχεις συνεχως γεννες). Απο διατροφη θελουν πικιλια λαχανικων και το γνωστο χόρτο για κουνελια.
Ολα αυτα ειναι προυποθεσεις για την ευζωια των ζωων γιατι φυσικα πολλοι μπορει να διατιρουν νανακια μεσα σε κλουβια 20χ30 αλλα σιγουρα εκει τα ζωακια υποφέρουν οπως υποφερει ενα καναρινι σε ενα κλουβι 20χ15.

----------


## mariakappa

εφοσον εχεις ηδη πολλα γιατι θες να κανεις αναπαραγωγη?

----------


## stelios7

Εγω επειδη θα τα εχω στην αυλη θελω να εχω 2 μαζι ολα μου τα ζωα τα εχω χ2 σε ζευγαρια και γενικα εχω μια τρελα με τα μικρα απο μικρος οτι ειχα ηθελα να βλεπω και μικρα και με το σκιουρακι που ειχα με ολα.... Και δεν μου εχει κατσει ουτε ενα μικρο δεν εχω βγαλει ποτε τιποτα αλλα δεν πειραζει υπομονη και κατι καλο θα βγει...  :Happy:

----------


## stelios7

_αυτο που λενε οτι βρωμανε ισχυει;_

----------


## stephan

Το οτι θα εχεις εξω το κλουβι τους δεν σημαινει οτι δεν θα μπορεις να τα ''αμολάς'' και μεσα στο σπιτι που και που  :winky: 




> _αυτο που λενε οτι βρωμανε ισχυει;_


Κανένα ζωο δεν βρωμάει αν τηρούνται οι συνθήκες υγιεινής (εκτος απο τα κουναβια  :: ). Σε τι κλουβι υπολογίζεις να τα εχεις? Πρεπει να εχει οπωσδήποτε πατο για να μην σκαψουν και φυγουν.

----------


## stelios7

Θα φτιαξω μονος μου μαλλον κλουβι γιατι απο οσο ξερω ειναι ακριβα αυτα... Θα εχει πατο αλλα και να μην ειχε αστα να σκαβουν οσο θελουν εχει πλακακι κατω  ::

----------


## stelios7

Τι κοστος εχει στο περιπου το κουνελακι και ενα κλουβι που να χωραει 2 μεσα και σε περιπτοση που γεννησουν να χωρανε για αρχη μεσα;

----------


## stephan

Νανακια μπορεις να βρεις και με 10 ευρω αλλα το κατάλληλο κλουβι για μεσα στο σπιτι (με ασκηση εκτως κλουβιου κτλ) κοστιζει 50 ευρω και πανω, για κλουβια εξωτερικού χωρου θες γυρω στα 100. Συμφερει να κατασκευασεις εσυ ενα με κουνελοσυρμα, θα σου βγει το πολυ 30 ευρω με υλικα Α'Α. 

το παρακατω το εχω βρει 40-50 ετυρω μεσω ιντερνετ 84χ49χ37



αυτο ειναι εξωτερικου χωρου ΧΩΡΙΣ πατο 115 ευρω 108χ65χ63



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

μετα υπαρχει αυτο 657 ευρω   ::  216x97x 150 sto βαζω μονο ως ιδεα για παρομια κατασκευη γιατι για αγορα.... δεν  :winky:  



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## stephan

Για ενα ζευγαρι που θα βγαινει και εκτος κλουβιου το πρωτο ειναι οτι πρεπει, αν δεν τα βγαζεις εκτος τοτε θελεις κατι σαν το δευτερο (και απο εκει και περα οσο μεγαλύτερο μπορεις  ::  ) αν θες ολοκληρη κουνελοοικογένεια στο ιδιο κλουβι μονιμα τοτε χρειαζεσαι τις διαστασεις της τριτης κλουβας.

----------


## stelios7

Καλα οι τιμες ειναι αστα να πανε  ::  μαλλον για κατι σαν το 2ο θα παω και θα κανουν βολτα στην αυλη χωρο εχουμε θα δενω το σκυλι και θα ειναι οκ... Αν ειχα χωρο θα εβαζα κατι σαν το 3ο αλλα...

----------


## stephan

Οταν λες ''θα κανουν βολτα στην αυλη'', τι εννοείς? Πρόσεχε ειναι πολυ γρηγορα και αν βρεθουν σε ανοιχτο χωρο ελευθερα παει τα εχασες...  ::

----------


## stelios7

Οχι κλειστη αυλη δεν νγενουν απο πουθενα δεν ειναι απο τη μερια του δρομου βεβεα δεν ξερω πως θα τα ξανα ποασω... :Stick Out Tongue:  τι ηλικια να προτιμισω να παρω; Και ποσο ζουνε περιπου;

----------


## stephan

Ζουν 10-12 χρονια περιπου, εσυ καλο θα ηταν να παρεις νεαρα ζωα και για αναπαραγωγη να περιμενεις να ενηλικιωθουν. Παντος στην θεση σου δεν θα επερνα ζευγαρι, τα κουνελια δεν ειναι σαν τους παπαγαλους ή τα καναρινια αν βαλεις δυο διαφορετικου φυλου μαζι θα ζευγαρωσουν ανεξαρτητα απο το αν εχουν χωλια και αν τους εχεις κανει διατροφικη προετημασια και δεν θα σταματησουν τις γεννες μεχρι να χωριστουν. Οι περοσσοτεροι γι' αυτο το λογο περνουν ενα κουνελακι για κατοικιδιο και αν θελησουν αργοτερα να κανουν αναπαραγωγη συνενοουνται με τον ιδιοκτητη ενος κουνελιου του αντιθετου φυλου, τα προετημαζουν καταληλα, τα βαζουν μαζι, ζευγαρωνουν, τα χωριζουν και μετα αφου η θιλικια γεννησει μιραζονται (οή πολουν-χαριζουν)τα μικρα οπως εχουν κανονησει απο την αρχη.

----------


## stelios7

Θα δω το ξερω για αυτο το θεμα και το ακευτομαι μπορει να παρω 2 και να τα εχω με χορισμα. Αυτα εχω δει οτι εχουν καποιες ρατσες κανει διαφορετικες ρατσες να ζευγαρωνουν; Νανακια παντα

----------


## stephan

Ισχύει οτι ισχύει και με τα καναρινια: μπορουν να ζευγαρώσουν αλλα γιατι να καταστρέψεις τις ρατσες?

----------


## stelios7

Α καταλαβα...

----------


## stephan

Δες και εδω  http://tapantagiatokouneli-lena.blogspot.gr/

----------


## stelios7

Ωραιο αρθρο!!!

----------


## stelios7

Χρειαζοντε και επιβλεψη απο κτηνιατρο? Η σαν τα πουλια αμα δουμε αδιαθεσια?

----------


## stelios7

Σκευτικα τι θα κανω για το κλουβι θα το βαλω στην αυλη καταρχας και θα το κανω διαστασεις 144πλατος χ 60βαθος χ 55υψος στα οποια 144 πλατος θα εχει 2 σπιτακια 32εκ. και θα το χωριζω στην μεση και μαζι με τα σπιτακια θα γινετε 72εκ. το καθε μερος και οποτε θελω να τα βαλω μαζι να ζευγαρωσουν η κατι τετοιο τα ανοιγω και στην αυλη γενικα μαζι εξω!!! Καλα δεν ειναι? Τι ξυλο να επιλεξω ομως?

----------


## stelios7

Επισις κοτετσοσιρμα κανει να βαλω αυτο ειναι το ψηλο εχει σχημα παραληλογραμου οι τρυπες... Αυτο εδω ειναι :

http://www.google.com.br/search?q=ko...38%3B800%3B600

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλύτερα κουνελόσυρμα..... το κοτετσόσυρμα σκουριάζει πολύ εύκολα! Και θα χρειαστεί αλλαγή μέσα σε 1-2 χρόνια.  :Happy:

----------


## stelios7

Το κουνελοσιρμα ειναι αυτο που βαζουμε στα κλουβια για τα κοκατιλ με τα ορθογωνια;

----------


## Efthimis98

> Το κουνελοσιρμα ειναι αυτο που βαζουμε στα κλουβια για τα κοκατιλ με τα ορθογωνια;


Ναι αυτό ....  :winky:

----------


## stelios7

Και ειναι και πανακριβο αυτο  ::

----------


## mariakappa

> Εγω επειδη θα τα εχω στην αυλη θελω να εχω 2 μαζι ολα μου τα ζωα τα εχω χ2 σε ζευγαρια και γενικα εχω μια τρελα με τα μικρα απο μικρος οτι ειχα ηθελα να βλεπω και μικρα και με το σκιουρακι που ειχα με ολα.... Και δεν μου εχει κατσει ουτε ενα μικρο δεν εχω βγαλει ποτε τιποτα αλλα δεν πειραζει υπομονη και κατι καλο θα βγει...


και εγω της ιδιας γνωμης ειμαι.ολα διπλα τα εχω εκτος απο το κοκατου.πρεπει ομως, πριν αρχισεις τα ζευγαρωματα, να σκεφτεις τι θα κανεις τα μικρα.τα κουνελια γεννουν πολλα και δεν θα ξερεις τι να τα κανεις.υπαρχει και η λυση της στειρωσης.τα δικα μου κουνελια ηταν και τα 2 στειρωμενα.

----------


## stelios7

Οχι δεν θελω στειρομενα... Θα τα εχω με χοριαμα εξω θα ειναι μαζι και αμα αποφασισω για γεννα θα τα βαζω μαζι... Για τα μικρα θα κρατισω και θα χαριζω κιολας

----------


## stelios7

Ισχυει οτι θελουν εμβολια;

----------


## mariakappa

οχι δεν ισχυει.δεν χειαζονται.εμβολια γινονται μονο σε αυτα που προοριζονται για βρωση γιατι ζουν παρα πολλα μαζι.

----------


## stelios7

Α οκ!!! Τι ειναι η βρωση;

----------


## mariakappa

για φαγωμα

----------


## stelios7

Α οκ....

----------


## stelios7

Τι ξυλο μπορω να παρω για το κλουβι για να μην χαλασει οταν βραχει; Δεν εχω πολλα λεφτα για να αγορασω τετοιες διαστασεις με καλο ξυλο ειναι πανακριβα απο οτι λεει ο πατερας μου

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν το περάσεις με ένα οικολογικό βερνίκι - νερού - τότε θα είσαι μία χαρά.
Κλείνει και τους πόρους του ξύλου, για να μην πάνε εκεί και αποικίσουν τυχόν ψείρες!  :Happy:

----------


## stelios7

Για τι ειδος ξυλο ομως; Αμα εχει κολα τετοιο ρετσινι τι ειναι κανει; Οχι να σταζει ξερεις τι εννοω αυτο που γιαλιζει λιγο...

----------


## stelios7

Η θεια μου σημερα πηρε ενα τετοιο καφε κουνελακι τι ρατσα ειναι?
https://www.google.gr/search?q=koune...%3B1200%3B1600

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν εννοείς αυτά, πρέπει να είναι κουνελάκι νάνος...!!!  :Happy:

----------


## stelios7

Ετσι ειναι αλλα σε καφε χρωμα!!! Απλα επειδη μου ειπαν να μην χαλαω τις ρατσες στο ζευγαρομα αυο ρωταω τι ρατσα νανος ειναι  ::

----------


## stephan

Το κουνελι στη συγκεκριμενη φωτογραφια ειναι ''λευκο του χοτό'' και δεν εχει αλους χρωματισμους εκτος του ασπρου, οποτε το κουνελακι σου αποκλείεται να ειναι τετοια ρατσα εφοσον λες οτι εχει καφε χρωμα. Καλυτερα να βαλεις μια δικια του φωτογραφια.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μήπως εννοείς σαν αυτά;;;;

----------


## stelios7

Ναι ετσι ειναι!!!!

----------


## stephan

https://www.google.gr/search?q=Nethe...2F%3B500%3B332
https://www.google.gr/search?q=Nethe...05%3B400%3B317
Μηπως ειναι καπως ετσι? (Netherland Dwarf) Εχει εμφανες ρυγχος ή ειναι καπως ''πατικομενο''? Τα αυτια του ειναι ορθια, ειναι μικρα σε σχεση με τα αυτια των υπολοιπων κουνελιων?

----------


## stelios7

Τα αυτια του ειναι μικρα ναι... Αυτο που μου εδειξες στις φωτο πρεπει να ειναι ειχε και αλλα ασπρα σαν αυτα στην φωτο!!!

----------


## stephan

Στις φωτογραφιες που ανεβασε ο Ευθημης δεν ξεχωριζουν οι ρατσες καθαρα. Τα κουνελακια στις φωτογραφιες που ανεβασα ειναι Netherland Dwarf, θα ξεχωρισεις σχετικα ευκολα αν και το δικο σου ειναι τετοιο απο την χαρακτηριστικη ελαφρα ''πατικομενη'' μουσουδα του. Αν το ρυγχος του ειναι εμφανες οπως σε αλλα κουνελια και στους λαγους τοτε *δεν* ειναι Netherland Dwarf. Εσυ θα το δεις και θα μας πεις  :winky:

----------


## stelios7

Τι ειναι το ρυγχος;

----------


## stephan

ρυγχος ειναι το σημείο του κεφαλιού μπροστα απο τα ματια που προεξεχει και οπου βρισκεται το στομα και η μύτη. Η ευρύτερη μουσουδα ας πουμε  ::

----------


## stelios7

Θα βγαλω φωτογραφιες καλυτερα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## stephan

> Θα βγαλω φωτογραφιες καλυτερα!!!


πολυ καλύτερα  :Happy:  περιμένουμε...

----------


## Efthimis98

Βγάλε ναι ... θα είναι πολύύύ γλυκούλη!!!!! το φαντάζομαι!!!
Πριν αρχίσω να ασχολούμαι με πουλιά, προσπαθούσα να πείσω τους γονείς μου για κουνέλι αλλά τα ανίψια μου ( μεγαλύτερα από εμένα ) που είχαν , είπαν στους γονείς μου ότι είναι πολύ βρώμικα και από τότε..... είναι ανένδοτοι στο να μην πάρουμε κουνελάκι..! Δυστυχώς... 
Δεν πειράζει όμως, βρήκα τον δρόμο μου με τα πουλιά!!!

----------


## stelios7

Η σημερα το βραδακι η αυριο Που θα παω απο την θεια μου θα το βαλω!!! Μου φενετε οτι θα το υοθετισω κιολας γιατι η θεια μου το πηρε για τον ξαδερφο μου αλλα επειδη ειναι μικρος 2 χρονων δεν καταλαβαινει και βλεπω να μην τα καταφερνει η θεια μου...

----------


## stephan

Μπορεις να παρεις εσυ ενα κουνελακι αντιθετου φυλου, αυτο να το κρατησει η θεια σου (εφόσον μπορει) και ετσι εσυ θα εχεις ενα κουνελακι που θα εξημερώσεις ευκολα και οταν θα θελησεις αναπαραγωγη θα τα βαλεις μαζι και μετα παλι το καθενα στο σπιτι του  :winky:

----------


## stelios7

Ναι αλλα δεν ξερουμε τι φιλο ειναι... Ειναι 3 μηνων το κουνελακι

----------


## stephan

ειναι σχετικα ευκολο να το βρεις αυτο. δες εδω http://www.mybunny.net/symperiphora-1/phylo

*θα μπορεις να δεις το φυλο του απο 3-5 μηνων οποτε ισως θα χρειαστεί  περιμενεις λιγο... ισως και οχι

----------


## stelios7

Ναι αλλα μετα πως θα βρωαλλου φυλου και να ειναι και 6-7 μηνων; Σε κανενα πετ δεν δινουν τοσο μεγαλα....

----------


## stephan

Δεν ειναι αναγκη να ειναι ακριβως της ιδιας ηλικιας. Οπως και να εχει καλυτερα να παρεις ενα κουνελακι και μετα οταν θα μεγαλωση και θα μπορεις να δεεις το φυλο του τοτε βλεπεις αν θες να παρεις και δευτερο, μην καταλυξεις με δυο του ιδιου φυλου...

----------


## stelios7

Καλα σιγουρα

----------


## stelios7

Να το!!!! Τελικα οπως τα ελεγα το υοθετισα  :Happy:

----------


## stephan

Πνεμορφο, να σου ζησει! 
Ειμαι 99% σίγουρος οτι ειναι Netherland Dwarf. Ιδιαιτερα στη 2η φοτογραφια ειναι φανερη η χαρακτηριστικη μουσουδα αυτης της ρατσας και στην 3η φενεται οτι εχει μικρα αυτια.

Αυτο ειναι ενα καθαρόαιμο Netherland Dwarf μικρης ηλικιας. Νομιζω οτι ειναι ολοιδια  :winky: 


και όταν μεγαλώσει θα γίνει καπως ετσι

----------


## lagreco69

Τι ομορφη φατσα ειναι αυτη!!!! μην το δει η γυναικα μου το θεμα σου.. μην το δει! δεν εχουμε χωρο.  :Happy: 

Να το χαιρεσαι!!! Στελιο.

----------


## stelios7

Ολοιδια ειναι και εχει και πολυ μικρα αυτια οντος!!! Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια!! Δημητρη αξιζει να βρεις χωρο  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

> Τι ομορφη φατσα ειναι αυτη!!!! μην το δει η γυναικα μου το θεμα σου.. μην το δει! δεν εχουμε χωρο. 
> 
> Να το χαιρεσαι!!! Στελιο.


Συνηθως οι γυναικες εχουν προβλημα.... τυχερουλη!!!  ::

----------


## stelios7

Κοιταξα και απο κατω και εβγαζε ενα μικρο πραγμα απο μεσα οταν το πιεσα οπως λεει με τα δαχτυλα μου και δεξια και αριστερα σαν να εχει 2 πολυ μικρα μπαλακια μαλλον αγορι ειναι!!! Πηγα να βγαλω φωτογραφιες να μου πειτε και εσεις αλλα δεν φενετε....

----------


## MariaK

Λοιπον,γεια σου διαβασα το θεμα σου και θελω να σου πω μην βαλεις κουνελια στο ιδιο κλουβι γιατι αν ειναι 
θηλυκο-αρσενικο[θα βρεις οτι εχει πληγες το θηλυκο στον σβερκο και απο τα πολαπλα ζευγαρωματα μπορει να φτασει στην αιμοραγια εκτος αυτου τα αρσενικα σκωτωνουν τα μωρα]
αρσενικο-αρσενικο[τσακωνονται μεχρι αισχατων μπορει να βρεις ολοκληρα μπαλωματα στην γουνα τον κουνελιων]
θηλυκο-θηλυκο,συμβιωνουν μια χαρα αλλα οπως και εσενα μου αρεσουν τα μωρακια γι'αυτο αν αποφασησεις να ζευγαρωσεις χρειαζεσε δυο διαφορετικα κλουβια.ΣΟΣ τα κλουβια δεν πρεπει να βρισκωντε στο πατωμα γιατι τα κακα μαζευουν μυγες τσιμπουρια και ψυλους αφενος οι ψυλοι και τα τσιμπουρια κανουν κακο και σε εμας και αφετερου οι καμπιες τις μυγας "τρωναι" το κουνελι και του επιφερει φριχτο θανατο το καλητερο που εχεις να κανεις και που κανω εγω παρε δυο μεγαλα συρματινα κλουβια που θα τα εχεις κρεμασει λιγο ψηλα η θα τα εχεις βαλει καπου ψηλα απο το εδαφος και βαλε κατι για να κλυψεις τον μισο πατο του κλουβιου(εγω βαζω πλακια εξωτερικου χωρου αγρια η κανονικα απο την αναποδη μερια για να μην γλειστρανε τα ποδια τους)ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!! μην καλυψεις τις ακρες προς τις γωνιες γιατι συνηθυζουν να τα κανουν στις γωνιες και οταν τρωνε!!
ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ!!
Ειδα την τροφη που του δεινεις και ειναι τελιως ακαταληλη.Αν θες ενα υγειες κουνελι τοτε πρεπει να δεινεις μονο κουνελινι(εγω προυτιμω και την βρωμη μαζι με την κουνελινη γιατι κανει το τριχωμα τους να γυαλιζει:η δοσολογια που δινω ειναι 1 κουνελινι και μισο βρωμη )
Κατα την γνωμη μου αρχισε τα λαχανικα στους 2 -3 μηνες ξεκινωντας απο καροτο μηλο και ελαχιστο αγγουρι επεισεις να προτιμας τις μπαλες με το τρυφυλι και οχι το χορτο το συσκευσμενο(το τρυφυλι το δεινεις σε ολη την δειαρκεια της ζωης του) κατα τους 4-5 μηνες αρχησε  τα χλωρα χωρτα οπως μαρουλι, ροκα και ραδικια(τα οπια να φηνεις λιγο στον ηλιο για μια μερα να ψηλομαραθουν για να αποφυγεις τις διρροιες )[ΣΟΣ το μαρουλι απογορευετε να το δωσεις μαραμενο γιατι σαπιζει ευκολα] μολις φτασει τους 6 μηνες αρχησε να βαζεις κλαδια απο δεντρα για να ακονειζει να τα δοντια του!!!
Ξερω ειναι μεγαλο αλλα πιστεψε με οτι ειναι το 1/3 απο αυτα που πρεπει να ξερεις !!!Για οτι χρειστεις ειμαι εδω να σου πω!

----------

